# hope this works!



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

OK I have never tried to upload a video before sooooooooooooo if this doesn't work I apologize haha 

This is Stoli who is now 11 months old and his most recent "girlfriend" Yolanda....it was great while it lasted hahaha


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG, that was so funny! I guess Stoli and Yolanda just weren't meant to be together.LOL


----------



## karmitch (Feb 27, 2010)

very, very cute! He is so handsome, but Yolanda was sort of an airhead anyway!


----------



## Roberts Bond (May 27, 2011)

If you are a book lover and pet lover as well then you must read the best books ever on pets :
Art of raving in the rain.
Once Good dog.
How to raise the perfect dog.
animal make us human.


----------

